
Aaron Wall: Is SEO Science or Art? - stakent
http://www.seobook.com/seo-science-or-art
======
Psyonic
According to the article, it appears to be war.

~~~
stakent
It was before this proclamation.

This is a very important warning for all new to the game. And a waking bell
for the rest.

